# Jeffrey Steingarten Books



## chris_m (May 30, 2007)

I just finished reading "The Man Who Ate Everything" and "It Must Have Been Something I Ate" by Jeffrey Steingarten and I really enjoyed both of them. He is a really entertaining and humorous writer, while being extremely knowledgable and informative. 

I decided to pick up his books because I enjoy the job he does as a judge on Iron Chef America, and had heard really good things. They are both great reads and I would strongly reccomend them. Has anyone else read these books? What are your thoughts?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I dipped in and out of his first one. 

Although a good read, I didn't think the acerbic wit he is known for really came through. 

I would love for him to do a live restaurant/chef review show, though. Wouldn't that be sumpin!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I think a roadshow featuring all the little hole in the wall artisinal places sorta ala Tony Bourdin's would be wonderful.

Boy it'd be great to see some of the old timers make dishes from start to finish....nothing like seeing it.....well maybe touching it, but a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## alexfung (Jul 30, 2007)

I liked most the first one. i don't know. There was some sense of freshness in the air on the first one.


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

Enjoyed them both very much. An entertaining writer.


----------

